# Y coolant hose connector!



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

I found that the other day my car was leaking coolant, so now that i had some free time I popped the hood and checked it out where the leak was coming from. By simple look, I found it was somewhere near to the water/coolant tank on the passanger side. 
I checked all the hose and ended up having a two fingers crack on this plastic piece with a part number 
0257 >PA66-GF30< I visited my local auto parts and none of them have it. They offered me some T hose adapters that honestly i didnt want to deal with it since there is not enough room to play with all the hoses. 
Could someone help me find a better way to look up for this part. Otherwise i might try the dealer.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

i actually just replaced mine not to long ago just got it from the dealer.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

haha, just fixed the exact piece myself. 

Just grab one from the dealer, it's not that bad less then $25 for the part if I remember correctly. Also it includes the hose that goes to the lower portion of the coolant ball. Just be careful because when I first asked for the part, the part number was wrong in the VW system and the dude came out with some part that costed like $75 but it was the wrong one. I pointed out the mistake by looking at the screen and explaining it again and he brought back the right piece. Since you have it out I suggest bringing it with you. 


During replacement I didn't lose that much coolant, as I unbolted the coolant ball and tipped it on it's top while I replaced the bottom hose so nothing really dripped out. The feed for the line comes from the front of the block, it's the first T off the hardline that goes around the driver side of the car eventually ending in the feed to the heater core. The other part of the Y goes into the turbo feed line. 

Easy Fix, took some pliers a screwdriver and like 10 mins total.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure i still have that y pc in my garage if you want it. PM me if you do :thumbup:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, I was scared to be asked for more than 40bucks at the dealer for that little piece haha.. 

If i dont get it by tomorrow, ill hit you up big tom.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sponcar said:


> Thanks guys, I was scared to be asked for more than 40bucks at the dealer for that little piece haha..
> 
> If i dont get it by tomorrow, ill hit you up big tom.


 :beer:


----------



## Cody2003 (May 19, 2009)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Engine/Cooling/Hoses/ES307275/ 

Theres a link to the part. Mine broke a while back and the dealer sold me the Y with the hose as one piece.


----------



## armymech666 (Sep 29, 2007)

I replaced mine with a brass T fitting from home depot. It worked perfectly and I will never have to worry about it breaking again. Oh, and it was waaaay cheaper than the crappy plastic piece.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

^ i know it should be way cheaper to make your own with home depot or a local auto parts. 

I got it from the dealer for $30 just same piece plus a little hose like the one in the link posted above. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## sydsverre (Jul 19, 2014)

http://www.jcwhitney.com/replacemen...50153y2004j1&gclid=CPrExczJ0L8CFQ1gMgodSUEAAQ

Found one for 20 bucks. I picked mine up for 17 with a code.


----------



## socram_hd (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Engine/Cooling/ES2748757/

I bought this to upgrade mine even though it hasn't started to leak. For pretty about the same cost (few $ extra), I no longer have to worry about this peice leaking.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

socram_hd said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Engine/Cooling/ES2748757/
> 
> I bought this to upgrade mine even though it hasn't started to leak. For pretty about the same cost (few $ extra), I no longer have to worry about this peice leaking.


It was cool that ecs jumped in and made a cast version after usrt made a billet version and gruven parts made a stainless version. Lol


----------



## cwyamz (Aug 1, 2012)

Just don't cheap out and get this MTC piece of crap.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Engine/Cooling/Hoses/ES2713297/

Mine lasted 3 months and fell apart in my hands.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

cwyamz said:


> Just don't cheap out and get this MTC piece of crap.
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Engine/Cooling/Hoses/ES2713297/
> 
> Mine lasted 3 months and fell apart in my hands.


With metal versions available. Buy a metal version. Period.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Oem part lasts 10years and 150k miles and is 1/4 the price.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

socram_hd said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Engine/Cooling/ES2748757/
> 
> I bought this to upgrade mine even though it hasn't started to leak. For pretty about the same cost (few $ extra), I no longer have to worry about this peice leaking.


Thanks for sharing our link to our new product! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## heisprof (Mar 31, 2015)

*sorb*

I now find myself looking for the same stupid pipe, no1 has it... #sorb


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Ecs, gruven, usrt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

